# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Экзамен на право преподавания ЗУП (пользовательские режимы)

## Котова

Сдала сертификат на право преподавания по конфигурации ЗУП (пользовательские режимы). 
Перед подготовкой материалы в сети не нашла, пришлось готовиться самостоятельно. 
Выкладываю свои наработки, может кому понадобится.

Экзамен состоит из трех частей (тесты по методике курса, тесты по конфигурации и ответы пользователей). 
В указанном файле ответы на все три раздела.

http://www.unibytes.com/nsNEoPEqwTQB

----------


## Светлана препо

привет! очень нужны ответы на вопросы экзамена. Можешь скинуть мне на электронку schastlivivmeste@bk.ru могу отблагадарить тебя положив рублей 500 на сотовый. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Кирилл Н.

Конфигурация «Зарплата и управление персоналом», версия 2.5 – сборник полезной информации

Часть 1 

1. Конфигурация 2.5.43.3
2. Обновления на дату размещения 
3. Обучающий видеокурс
4. Медведева «ЗУП. Первые шаги»
5. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Использование конфигурации ЗУП. Пользовательские режимы»
6. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Внедрение прикладного решения 1С:ЗУП 8»
7. Комплект вопросов ПРОФ ЗУП (январь, 2010)
8. База для тестирования ПРОФ
9. Севостьянов «ЗУП. Практика применения»
10. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»
11. Грянина «Введение в конфигурацию»
12. Грянина «Управление персоналом»
13. Грянина «Расчеты по оплате труда»
14. Харитонов «настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету»
15. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (октябрь, 2010)
16. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (май, 2011)
17. Воронкин «Подготовка к сертификации специалист-консультант по конфигурации 1С:ЗУП, версии 2.5» 

http://www.unibytes.com/dCPktLNs3wELqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-1.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-1.rar.html 

Часть 2 

1. Насипов «Расчетная задача»
2. Чистов «Регистр расчета»
3. Конфигурирование «Решение расчетных задач»
4. Тренинг для преподавателя ЦСО
5. Тесты по методике курса
6. Тесты по практическому применению конфигурации

http://www.unibytes.com/rMn2-LYR9AULqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-2.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-2.rar.html

----------


## frid

поделитесь ссылочкой, пожалуйста

----------


## MVasilkova

будьте добры, скиньте ссылку повторно- та , что указана- пустая. Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Sleza1988

Перезалейте, пожалуйста, файл или скиньте на berglezova@gmail.com. Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Столяр С.

Видел материалы по подготовке к экзамену преподавателя на сайте Воронкин.РФ    
Но там платно. 
Котова - повтори бесплатную раздачу !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

